# Radläden in Hamburg



## akastylez (14. Mai 2010)

Moin moin,

da ich moin mal nach Hamburg wollte, wollte ich hier mal fragen ob es in HH gute Fahrradläden gibt? Wenn ja wie heissen diese? Über Google habe ich schon Radsport von Hacht gefunden, kann ja aber sein, dass es noch Läden gibt die man bei Google nicht findet, interessant wären Marken wie Trek, Giant, Ghost, Specialized oder Lapierre. Danke im Voraus...

Gruß
Seb


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. Mai 2010)

MoinMoin

Schau doch da mal rein:http://www.kingcycles.de/

Hat am 12.03 neu eröffnet und Marken wie Trek und Focus im Portfolio!
Außerdem ne Menge Erfahrung,verdammt gute Preise und vom sehr einladenden Ambiente(u.a.Kaffee&Couch)mal abgesehen!

Für Specialized&Cannondale den hier:http://www.msp-bikes.de/default.asp

Für Felt,Cervelo,Argon,C14 und die geilsten Klamotten der Welt(Pirate)der hier:http://www.p-bikes.biz/marken.html 
Zwar nicht der größte,aber das allein zählt ja nicht!Sondern eher die ebenfalls sehr große Erfahrung,da der Inhaber selbst noch aktiv ist und verdammt in Ordnung!


Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (15. Mai 2010)

Super, ich danke für die Antwort, so werde ich den Shoppingtag mit Freundin in HH irgendwie überleben ;-)

Gruß
Seb


----------



## plattsnacker (18. Mai 2010)

Hi,

aus meiner Sicht im Hamburger Osten/Südosten empfehlenswert:

www.fahrrad-pagels.de (HH-Horn )

www.bike-store-bergedorf.de ( HH-Bergedorf )

www.fahrradtechnik.com ( HH-Borgfelde/Wandsbek )


----------



## Hegi (18. Mai 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> oder Lapierre.



Lapierre gibts hier http://www.rad-spass.de/

Ist im Hamburger Norden!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. Mai 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> aus meiner Sicht im Hamburger Osten/Südosten empfehlenswert:
> 
> www.bike-store-bergedorf.de ( HH-Bergedorf )



Sorry....eher weniger,aber dies nur aus meiner persönlichen Sichtund das obwohl er nur nen km von mir entfernt ist!
Nen Blick kann man aber trotzdem"riskieren"und dies schnell weil sehr überschaubar(Nicht nur,was die Auswahl angeht...)!
Wer auf Scott-Klamotten steht sollte jetzt zuschlagen,da Ausverkauf!Klamotten macht er dann nicht mehr... 

Grüße

Nils


----------



## plattsnacker (19. Mai 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Sorry....eher weniger,aber dies nur aus meiner persönlichen Sichtund das obwohl er nur nen km von mir entfernt ist!
> Nen Blick kann man aber trotzdem"riskieren"und dies schnell weil sehr überschaubar(Nicht nur,was die Auswahl angeht...)!
> Wer auf Scott-Klamotten steht sollte jetzt zuschlagen,da Ausverkauf!Klamotten macht er dann nicht mehr...
> 
> ...



Hi Nils, nun sag' nicht, Du favorisierst Fahrrad Murks :kotz:

Was kannst Du denn den südöstlichen Locals empfehlen ?

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. Mai 2010)

Moin Chrischan


Neeeeee:kotz:....ganz bestimmt nicht,wenn überhaupt lohnt sich bei Murcks nurn Blick was die Klamotten angeht,da ist schon maln Schnäppchen bei den hiesigen Markenwaren bei! 
Deswegen meint ich ja bewußt"eher aus persönlicher Sicht"!

Ansonsten wirds da schon schwierig hier bei uns.....
Mittlerweile ist r2-bike mein Händler des Vetrauens,da CNC momentan immer noch geschlossen hat!
Ansonsten favorisiere ich die schon genannten und die andere beiden von dir sind auch nicht schlecht!
Kenne halt einige persönlich(Ron Prinzlau,Rob Karrasch von Pirate/Micha von Kingcycles/Ex-Kollege vom Micha,glaub Thomas heißt der,bei Pagels/Thorsten bei M.S.P...)daher!


Grüße

Nils


----------



## Pulsdriver76 (21. Mai 2010)

Ich kann den neuen Laden in der Osterstrasse - Kingcycles - auch wärmstens weiterempfehlen. Richtig schicker Laden, gute Beratung, schnelle Werkstatt und super Bikes von Trek und Focus. Vor allem hat er auch einiges an dicken Fullys stehen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## µ_d (16. Juni 2010)

moin. ich suche aufgrund meiner recht anspruchsvollen kopfform einen radladen in hh der eine gute auswahl an fahrradhelmen hat (will nicht zig helme bestellen und zurückschicken).
suche einen halbschalenhelm der mit goggles kompatibel ist.
gruß,
µ_d


----------



## DiabloPB (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, da ich nun nicht mehr (eigentlich von anfang an, aber es gab das Bike ja nur da... ) gern zu "meinem" Händler gehe, hört sich das ganze schon ganz nett an mit Hamburg Horn und so.

Sind die wirklich Kompetent und bauen nicht einfach was anderes ans Bike, was man gar nicht haben wollte, oder wenn, rufen die einen an um as zu besprechen?! Habe schlechte Erfahrung von dem jetzigen Händler...

Achso und es handelt sich dabei um ein Bulls Copperhead 3, also halt ZEG, aber ich denke das sollte keinen Abbruch tun oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hypko (27. Mai 2011)

welcher händler ist in hamburg am besten für downhill oder freeride bikes?


----------



## Fotocase (28. Mai 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Sorry....eher weniger,aber dies nur aus meiner persönlichen Sichtund das obwohl er nur nen km von mir entfernt ist!
> Nen Blick kann man aber trotzdem"riskieren"und dies schnell weil sehr überschaubar(Nicht nur,was die Auswahl angeht...)!
> Wer auf Scott-Klamotten steht sollte jetzt zuschlagen,da Ausverkauf!Klamotten macht er dann nicht mehr...
> 
> ...



Moin,
also den Bike store in Bergedorf kann ich nicht uneingeschänkt empfehlen.

Wenn der chef da ist dann wird man gut bedient sind seine 2 angestellen da dann kann man nur die flucht ergeifen,blöde sprüche und gespräche die man sich schenken kann.

XXL Marks ist noch schlimmer,da wollte ich mal was bestellen(bremsscheiben) da meinte er das würde 4 wochenen dauern weil sie erst mehrere bestellungen zusammen bekommen müßen bevor sie was bestellen.

Und die preise sind auch Mondpreise


----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Mai 2011)

Fotocase schrieb:


> Moin,
> also den Bike store in Bergedorf kann ich nicht uneingeschänkt empfehlen.
> 
> Wenn der chef da ist dann wird man gut bedient sind seine 2 angestellen da dann kann man nur die flucht ergeifen,blöde sprüche und gespräche die man sich schenken kann.
> ...




MoinMoin

Von wem sie diese Umgangsform wohl haben,das ändert sich auch mit Chef leider nicht,im Gegenteil.....ist zumindest meine Erfahrung!

Grüße

Nils


----------

